# CO2 question.



## Fitacake (Dec 26, 2021)

Hey guys, 
Where do you guys get your CO2 tank filled and hydrotested. I am in the N. Delta area, somewhere close by and cheap would be good. Thanks!


----------



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

I get my tanks filled at KMS. For testing I use a fire safety place but I live in Abbotsford. You only need testing once every five years and should be able to get it done at any fire safety place but it's likely not something they will do while you wait.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

DBC Marine on Annacis Island does hydro testing and CO2 fills. They will be your best bet for pricing. They are only open on weekdays though…..

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

